# Seeing Mac partition in Windows XP



## Newbie PHM (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi,

Not sure whether this is the dumbest question or a challenge ...

I'm running 10.5.2 on a MacBook with a Mac partition and a Windows FAT32 partition with XP installed on it.

When I'm in OSX, the Windows partition shows up as a disk to which I can copy files and from which I can read and write.

However XP tells me I only have a 20G machine (the size of the native Windows partition). 

Is there any way I can make the Mac partition visible to XP so, for instance, I can copy a data file to an external PC-formatted hard drive without first copying it to the Windows partition?

Thanks!


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

Indeed. A Program Called MacDrive is what I use. Unfortunately it is not freeware.
Mediafour | MacDrive

Check out the trial though.


----------



## Newbie PHM (Mar 6, 2008)

*MacDrive*

That looks cool, silentsim ... no glitches or bugs to report?

Anyone have any alternatives?


----------



## JSvo (Nov 12, 2007)

Another vote for MacDrive. So far it's been absolutely flawless for me. It doesn't get in your way and just works. Makes it feel like HFS (the Mac file system) is native to Windows.

It's not cheap, but it's worth it.


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

Another option is to install XP inside Parallels. I have used Macdrive also, so you have a few options.


----------



## JSvo (Nov 12, 2007)

It sounds like he's using Boot Camp, so if he wanted to use Parallels or Fusion, all he'd have to do is point either one at his existing Windows partition, and off he goes. So no need to install XP again.

Of course, Parallels and Fusion cost as much, if not more, than MacDrive. But they are options, and no rebooting required!

VMware Fusion Overview, Run Windows on Mac, Virtual PC on Mac - VMware
Parallels - Virtualization and Automation Software for Desktops, Servers, Hosting, SaaS


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

As mentioned, if you're using Bootcamp and just need to access your Mac drive, use MacDrive. It's the best out there. I've used it on a friends computer, it was flawless.


----------



## Newbie PHM (Mar 6, 2008)

*Thank you!*

Thank you for the suggestion and evaluation, everyone ...

MacDrive seems to do everything I need.

:clap:

(I do wish that OSX would put a boot disk icon on the toolbar the way Windows does)


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

How do you mean? If you drag your harddrive to the dock, it's quick access. Is this what you mean? Then, you can set your prefs for the folder to open the way you wish.


----------



## Newbie PHM (Mar 6, 2008)

*Reboot icon*



Vexel said:


> How do you mean? If you drag your harddrive to the dock, it's quick access. Is this what you mean? Then, you can set your prefs for the folder to open the way you wish.


In Windows, the taskbar has a BootCamp icon ... one click, and you're rebooting. But in OSX, I have to open System Preferences, choose the Windows startup disk, confirm restart ... is there a shortcut I'm missing?
Thanks.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Newbie PHM (Mar 6, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Restart. While restarting, hold down the option key. When prompted, choose OSX.


. . . or Windows. 

Cool, thank you!

:clap:


----------



## Newbie PHM (Mar 6, 2008)

*Student discount*

BTW, you can get a $15 discount on MacDrive if you're a student.

Email [email protected] with your institution and studio number; they'll send you a code.


----------

